# Injured Guppy! :/



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

I woke up this morning to find a Guppy stuck between the glass and the cube fry net. They have never done this. I pulled the net away from the glass to free him and now he is having problems swimming.  I put him in a small breeder enclosure in hopes that he will regain his strength or recover from whatever happened. His small side fins are going his tail fin is ripped. If I move the enclosure he will swim but he can't swim up. He just sits on the bottom.  Will he get better? Is there anything I should or can do? I pushed the fry net closer to the glass so it doesn't happen again but the ADF's usually push it to hide anyway. That space is like their hangout.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

aww ill pray for it tonight


----------



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

Thank you Brian. I'm still new to this aquarium upkeep and since no one responded, with steps I should take, I was guessing on what to do. LoL. I put him in a breeder box by himself and made sure there was stress coat in the tank. It said it had aloe to help repair damaged fins so I figured that would help. Anyway it was very touch and go for a couple days. I was mainly afraid he was going to starve because he wasn't coming up to eat (I even tried feeding him with tongs) but I guess he just needed time. He is now up, eating, and swimming around like normal with his family. He still has a messed up tail fin and the side if on his left side is messed up and only about 30% there. I'm hopeful that they will all grow back fine.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Lots and lots of clean water. Watch for nipping from others.


----------

